# The Chronicles of Narnia Now on Kindle



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A posting from *Amazon's Kindle Blog*:

_Journeys to the end of the world, fantastic creatures, and epic battles between good and evil--what more could any reader ask for? For the past fifty years, The Chronicles of Narnia have transcended the fantasy genre to become part of the canon of classic literature. Each of the seven books is a masterpiece, drawing the reader into a land where magic meets reality, and the result is a fictional world whose scope has fascinated generations. And now, you can enter that world on Kindle!_

The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe








Prince Caspian








The Voyage of the Dawn Treader








The Silver Chair








The Horse and His Boy








The Magician's Nephew








The Last Battle





































































Strangely, the books' prices range from $1 - $3.95. I downloaded a sample of The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe, but didn't see any illustrations beyond the cover page and the map prior to the first chapter. If anyone gets the books, please let us know if there are more illustrations.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo!! I love those books! \o/


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Woohoohoo!!  I'm a happy girl!  I've been wanting to reread the series again, and have been wishin' and hopin' and clickin'.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you so much! That is a series I've never read.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Excellent news!  I've always wanted to read these.  Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks pigeon...I've been wanting to read this series with my daughter *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I have these in paper books and audio books.  I loved them as a teenager.  So glad they are Kindled!


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Good news, pidgeon, thanks for letting us know.

These are favorite family books.  I can't even count how many times I've read the whole series aloud to my kids -- at least four times over the years, probably more.

Great books and wonderful memories, sweet!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This is hot news, especially at those prices. I read the first couple of books as a child and saw the first movie a few years ago. Loved them all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Great books. Haven't read them in a long time. They must be brand new because I looked for them only a week or so ago and they weren't there then. Thanks!


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

I remember my sixth grade teacher reading "The Lion, ..."  to us.  Got me to read the entire series.  I haven't read it since though.  I'm not sure if I should or if I should just keep it as a great memory.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ John, did you go to school in Canada? My Grade 6 teacher there read the The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe to us, and the Aslan death scene really had an impact on me. 

It's probably not allowed to read C.S. Lewis in public schools anymore.


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Nope, in the US in Oregon.  Yeah I guess the Christian undertones might not fly today in public schools?  Though I'm not Christian I personally wouldn't care if it were read in public schools.  My teacher did not use it to preach. I just thought it was a really cool, engaging story, great for the imagination of a sixth grader.  And as I said above it did prompt me to read the rest of the series.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

John, you really should re-read them. They are wonderful books, and as an adult, you will appreciate they on a whole different level.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Got a sample of LW&tW. We'll see how it goes. I never read these as a kid.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone read the Out of the Silent Planet by C.S. Lewis? I don't like it as much as the Narnia books but still an interesting series to check out for his fans.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

snapcat said:


> Anyone read the Out of the Silent Planet by C.S. Lewis? I don't like it as much as the Narnia books but still an interesting series to check out for his fans.


I have this in paperback that I picked up at a "reps samples sale" but have not read it. I was saving it for a gift to the grandson.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, snapcat, I love the space series almost as much as the Narnia books. I read the first two as a teen, but I got bogged down in _That Hideous Strength_, and didn't finish the trilogy. I've read them all as an adult, though.


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

That's awesome, now if only we can get Harry Potter available.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anniehow said:


> That's awesome, now if only we can get Harry Potter available.


Good luck!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

to this day whenever I hear the word "ambrosia", I think of the Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe...    weird thing to remember huh?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> to this day whenever I hear the word "ambrosia", I think of the Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe... weird thing to remember huh?


*Wasn't Turkish Delight also mentioned or do I have the wrong movie*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

yes!!  but for some reason  -  my brain remembers it as ambrosia from reading the book as a kid.  I'm not sure if the book I had then said ambrosia or not anymore but when I saw the movie and they called it Turkish Delight - I was perplexed!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It was Turkish Delight in the book as well as the movie - - I remember, because I had never heard of that before when I first read the book.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> It was Turkish Delight in the book as well as the movie - - I remember, because I had never heard of that before when I first read the book.


OK. I'm weird. it's official.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

marianner said:


> Oh, snapcat, I love the space series almost as much as the Narnia books. I read the first two as a teen, but I got bogged down in _That Hideous Strength_, and didn't finish the trilogy. I've read them all as an adult, though.


Lol! Same here! I got through the first two books and really enjoyed them, and couldn't finish That Hideous Strength for some reason. It wasn't because it was longer so much as I didn't enjoy the story as much I guess. Though I've been meaning to try to reread the series to see if I like the last book any more than last time.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks I read the first book in narnia series and I really like it.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

What is everyone's favorite Narnia book? It is always difficult for me to decide but I think mine might be 'Voyage of the Dawn Treader'.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> It was Turkish Delight in the book as well as the movie - - I remember, because I had never heard of that before when I first read the book.


*I had heard of Turkish Delight and knew it was some sort of sweet but when I saw it in the movie I had to go and Google it ;-p After reading the ingredients...I'm not so sure that I'd like it...lol.*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ I have had some Turkish Delight, and I wouldn't recommend it. I think Edmund was crazy to trade his soul for that stuff. 

Now peanut brittle, I could understand...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ I have had some Turkish Delight, and I wouldn't recommend it. I think Edmund was crazy to trade his soul for that stuff.
> 
> Now peanut brittle, I could understand...


*Good, then I don't feel like I'm missing out on a great taste experience...thanks Harvey. I have fond memories of peanut brittle....Planter's. What a treat it was!!!*


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Turkish Delight is great!

I highly recommend these two brands:

*Fry's Turkish Delight (available in England)*










*Big Turk (available in Canada)*


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

snapcat said:


> What is everyone's favorite Narnia book? It is always difficult for me to decide but I think mine might be 'Voyage of the Dawn Treader'.


I think my favorite was The Magician's Nephew because I loved the way Aslan sang/roared Narnia (the world) into existence.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

> I think my favorite was The Magician's Nephew because I loved the way Aslan sang/roared Narnia (the world) into existence.


I think that's also my favorite part of the Magician's Nephew. That and the "Wood Between the Worlds". Ah! I need to reread them.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

snapcat said:


> What is everyone's favorite Narnia book? It is always difficult for me to decide but I think mine might be 'Voyage of the Dawn Treader'.


Although I love them all, I am with you, snapcat... _Dawn Treader _ is my fav.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

the first one - The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe - will always be my favorite.  it is the one that pulled me in and made me want to read them all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

A few years ago, some online friends in England sent us some Turkish delight for Christmas. It looked nothing like the pic above. It was a jelly-like substance encrusted with crystallized sugar. Flavor was a cross between lemon and rose water. Nice to try, but not exactly a new favorite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since Leslie taught us how to do screen captures of our Kindle ((Alt-Shift-G), then hook up to the USB. It will show up on your computer as an external drive, and the SD card, if you have one, will show as a 2nd external drive. The screen captures are in GIF format.) I thought I would post a couple of screen captures from the Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe, since there was a question about the illustrations.

















Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, that's great! Thank you for those, Betsy. I love seeing screenshots.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wonderful Betsy...the illustrations work out beautifully!*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Betsy. I have the entire collection on my wishlist and as soon as I get back home and can get my coin stash to the Coinstar machine, I will purchase them. I am glad to know the illustration are there! It will be like reading the DT books all over again, but better!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, that's great! Thank you for those, Betsy. I love seeing screenshots.


Thank you, you taught me! You don't know HOW MUCH I love doing screen captures, do it on the PC all the time. I'm in heaven!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Darn it, people. Since I first saw this thread I've been doing something very uncharacteristic of me and I've been resisting buying one of my all-time favorite series of books. But you just won't let this thread die. Every time I come here it's right at the top and now it's finally happened. I couldn't resist any longer and just bought the whole set of books.

It's all your fault!

Now, I can't wait to finish the book I'm reading and get started with these.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kindler said:


> Darn it, people. Since I first saw this thread I've been doing something very uncharacteristic of me and I've been resisting buying one of my all-time favorite series of books. But you just won't let this thread die. Every time I come here it's right at the top and now it's finally happened. I couldn't resist any longer and just bought the whole set of books.
> 
> It's all your fault!
> 
> Now, I can't wait to finish the book I'm reading and get started with these.


I feel your pain... lol I did the exact same thing!!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

kindler said:


> Darn it, people. Since I first saw this thread I've been doing something very uncharacteristic of me and I've been resisting buying one of my all-time favorite series of books. But you just won't let this thread die. Every time I come here it's right at the top and now it's finally happened. I couldn't resist any longer and just bought the whole set of books.
> 
> It's all your fault!
> 
> Now, I can't wait to finish the book I'm reading and get started with these.


I bought the set a few days ago, but won't have a chance to read the set till Christmas week--too much work and too much stress at work. But....I'm taking 2 weeks off at Christmas, and it will be *ME* time.  I will be settling in with my Kindle and rereading one of my favorite series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kindler said:


> Darn it, people. Since I first saw this thread I've been doing something very uncharacteristic of me and I've been resisting buying one of my all-time favorite series of books. But you just won't let this thread die. Every time I come here it's right at the top and now it's finally happened. I couldn't resist any longer and just bought the whole set of books.
> 
> It's all your fault!
> 
> Now, I can't wait to finish the book I'm reading and get started with these.


My nefarious plan is working....she cackled, rubbing her hands....


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha!

I have a question for all you Narnia fans. Does anyone know the order of these books? I just found out at Amazon that The Magician's Nephew was actually written as a prequel to The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe. Someone also said that The Horse and His Boy was the third in the series even though it was the fifth book written.

I'm so confused.

The last time I read them I read them in the order they were published, but if anyone knows the chronological order of the actual stories, I'd like to read them that way this time. Any clues?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Magian's Nephew
The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe
The Horse and His Boy
Prince Caspian
The Voyage of the Dawn Treader
The Silver Chair
The Last Battle

I didn't buy the books, but I did add all the samples and will probably buy them before Christmas so my daughter can have them on her Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good question. Any thoughts? Here's what Wikipedia says on the subject (with reasons):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chronicles_of_Narnia#Reading_order for complete info

Chronological order (according to the Wikipedia site, as suggested by CS Lewis's stepson)
The Magician's Nephew
The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
The Horse and His Boy
Prince Caspian
The Voyage of the Dawn Treader
The Silver Chair
The Last Battle

Publication Order
The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
Prince Caspian
The Voyage of the Dawn Treader
The Silver Chair
The Horse and His Boy
The Magician's Nephew
The Last Battle

"Reading order

Fans of the series often have strong opinions over the correct ordering of the books. When the books were originally published, they were not numbered. The first American publisher, Macmillan, put numbers on the books in the order in which they were published. When HarperCollins took over the series in 1994, the books were renumbered using the internal chronological order, as suggested by Lewis' stepson, Douglas Gresham. Because of this edition some people think that the chronological order is the order in which C. S. Lewis wrote them.

To make the case for his suggested order, Gresham quoted Lewis' reply to a letter from an American fan in 1957 who was having an argument with his mother about the order:

I think I agree with your order [i.e. chronological] for reading the books more than with your mother's. The series was not planned beforehand as she thinks. When I wrote The Lion I did not know I was going to write any more. Then I wrote P. Caspian as a sequel and still didn't think there would be any more, and when I had done The Voyage I felt quite sure it would be the last, but I found I was wrong. So perhaps it does not matter very much in which order anyone read them. I'm not even sure that all the others were written in the same order in which they were published.[4]

In the Harper Collins adult editions of the books (2005), the publisher asserts Lewis' preference for the numbering they adopted in a notice on the copyright page:

Although The Magician's Nephew was written several years after C. S. Lewis first began The Chronicles of Narnia, he wanted it to be read as the first book in the series. HarperCollins is happy to present these books in the order which Professor Lewis preferred.

Some fans of the series who appreciate the original order believe that Lewis was only being polite to a child, and that he could have changed the order in his lifetime had he so desired.[5] They maintain that much of the magic of Narnia comes from the way in which the world is gradually presented in The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe. They believe that the mystery of the wardrobe is narratively a much better introduction than in The Magician's Nephew - where the word "Narnia" is the fortieth word in the book. Moreover, they say that it is clear from the texts themselves that The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe was intended to be the first book read, and that The Magician's Nephew was not. For instance, in The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe, when Aslan is first mentioned, the narrator states, "None of the children knew who Aslan was, any more than you do". Fans of the original order say that that statement is nonsensical if one has already read The Magician's Nephew, which assumes, on the contrary, that readers do have prior knowledge of him.[6] Other similar textual examples are also cited. This argument hinges partly on the claim that Chronology is not equivalent to Narrative.[7]"


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow! Thank you both very much!

I think that since I read them in publication order last time, I'll read them in chronological order this time, although from what you wrote, Betsy, I guess it probably doesn't matter all that much.

Thanks again!


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I would also suggest reading "The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe" first because I think it is a great way to begin with Narnia.

I would almost suggest reading 'The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe' first, and then the Magician's Nephew directly after.. and then thereafter in chronological order.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> I would also suggest reading "The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe" first because I think it is a great way to begin with Narnia.
> 
> I would almost suggest reading 'The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe' first, and then the Magician's Nephew directly after.. and then thereafter in chronological order.


Hmmm. Another good suggestion. At least I've got a couple of days to figure it out. Thanks, Snapcat!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good question. Any thoughts? Here's what Wikipedia says on the subject (with reasons):
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chronicles_of_Narnia#Reading_order for complete info
> 
> Chronological order (according to the Wikipedia site, as suggested by CS Lewis's stepson)
> ...


I'm one of those "readers with strong opinions". lol 
I am very much a linear person--I *must* read things IN ORDER!!! But I agree with the above quote that the mystery of the wardrobe in TLTWATW is a much better introduction to Narnia. I read The Magician's Nephew as the 6th book in the series, and there was that "Aha!" moment when everything fell into place regarding the wardrobe and the origins of Narnia. I think it's one of the reasons why I have always loved "The Founding of Narnia" chapter in TMN. I *already* loved Aslan and the land of Narnia, and *then* I found out the origins of it all.

Hmmmm...is it Christmas yet? (I can't wait to begin reading the series again, but I have to wait till Christmas week, when my job eases up a bit)....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I read the LWW many years ago, but never read any of the others. When the movie came out I bought the complete set in paperback and the books were numbered with MN being the 1st, so I read them all in chronological order... to me, reading MN first, explained other things in LWW. I had some of those light bulb moments and thought "oh, so that is how that got there!"


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

When I originally read the series in high school I read them in publish date order. Then a couple of years ago Jim bought me the box set of hardbacks for my birthday. The edition he gave me was in the chronological order, so I read them that way. 

There are selling points for both ways but I like that the first time I read them it was the publish date (kept more mysteries until near the end of the series). However, this series is so wonderful it really does not matter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> When I originally read the series in high school I read them in publish date order. Then a couple of years ago Jim bought me the box set of hardbacks for my birthday. The edition he gave me was in the chronological order, so I read them that way.
> 
> There are selling points for both ways but I like that the first time I read them it was the publish date (kept more mysteries until near the end of the series). However, this series is so wonderful it really does not matter.


So, do you have them for your Kindle yet? Jim?

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been forbidden to buy them for Kindle. Which is really okay with me, because those are not the kind of books I want to read when I am out and about.

*Jim* is Bacardi Jim from here on the boards. He is my significant other.


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone have any idea why all these books are listed on Amazon as being written by Pauline Baynes?


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> yes!! but for some reason - my brain remembers it as ambrosia from reading the book as a kid. I'm not sure if the book I had then said ambrosia or not anymore but when I saw the movie and they called it Turkish Delight - I was perplexed!!


Ummm, it WAS Turkish Delight in the book because I was reading it to my 6th graders and they didn't know what it was so I went to some trouble and expense to get some for them too sample!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ignatius said:


> Anyone have any idea why all these books are listed on Amazon as being written by Pauline Baynes?


I think Pauline Baines is the illustrator, or at least illustrated one version. Bad metadata strikes again.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh, man am I kicking myself right now! When I first saw these for Kindle I wanted them, but I had so many other books to read I thought I would wait...now they are $6.39 each!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

He (or she) who hesitates has to pay more. OK bad quoting. Many of us have found out the hard way about this.


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

marianner said:


> I think Pauline Baines is the illustrator, or at least illustrated one version. Bad metadata strikes again.


Ah, that makes sense. Figured it was something like that. Thanks.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Oh, man am I kicking myself right now! When I first saw these for Kindle I wanted them, but I had so many other books to read I thought I would wait...now they are $6.39 each!


Yeah, I did the same thing


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

This is awesome! I never finished the whole series as a kid, just the first three or four. Probably because I was too busy rereading The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe, which I loved. I also had this ridiculous cartoon version of it on VHS.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

It they were cheaper I would purchase them


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Oh, man am I kicking myself right now! When I first saw these for Kindle I wanted them, but I had so many other books to read I thought I would wait...now they are $6.39 each!


How much were they back in November?!?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> How much were they back in November?!?!


Do you really want to know? 

$1-$3.95.

I buy the bargains, if they're books I know I want, when I see them under my threshold, even if it pushes my budget for that month.

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh MAN!!!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Ouch! Wish I had a Kindle back then


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah- I can't feel TOO badly as I didn't even have a Kindle to take advantage of it...but it is a lesson learned: when books are within "your idea" of reasonable, grab 'em!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.  For me it's $4....Any book I know I want, if it's under $4 I buy it unreservedly.  Books recommended by others that I don't know first hand, it's $3.  $4 or more, I have to really want it.  $2 or less I buy pretty readily, if it's 4 stars or more.  (Unless it's got only one review, I figure that one is the author's, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, Betsy, lesson learned from others.  I just went and got Twilight and New Moon for $6.04 each, which is perfectly reasonable but I was hoping for another price drop....but then with the DVD out and another movie to follow, it may skyrocket again, so I used part of my gift certificate to get 'em now...just in case...

Here's to hoping that Eclipse and Breaking Dawn drop VERY soon!  (I am watching them on shoppingnotes.com)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shoppingnotes.com, eh? I'll have to check them out. I use http://pricedrop.stuffstuff.org/ but it doesn't get all the books.

KindleKay, sounds like you had a great day (from the delish thread!) I'm so glad!!!

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you Betsy.  I am nervous to go to sleep for fear that I will go back the way I was yesterday once I wake up....

ShoppingNotes.com will track by web address so you just copy in the address for the book you want it to watch.  VERY useful!  Although, from my lists, only one book has had a change and it was a price rise!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know about. http://pricedrop.stuffstuff.org/ pops up whenever I'm online and there's a price drop, plus it's just a click on Amazon's site when it works with the book I'm looking at. But it doesn't work for all of them, so it's good to have another option!

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Snapcat said:


> What is everyone's favorite Narnia book? It is always difficult for me to decide but I think mine might be 'Voyage of the Dawn Treader'.


That's a tough choice. I like "The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe" because it was my first glimpse into the Narnia world. (I read them in publication order) That was one of those great moments of my childhood. I dearly love them all. They are my all-time favorite books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That might be my favorite, too, for the same reason.  Plus, I love Lucy.  One of the first female hero characters I read...

Betsy


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Always wanted to read this after seeing this in the movies, and I never got over finishing HP books


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh wow...I have never read these; I picked up a single-bound print copy oif the first 3 but the type was too tiny. I don't care if they're now over $6, I'm getting at least the first two! WooHoo!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I've only read the first one. I remember in Elementary class, I made a rap song about this. It was a spoof of Coolio's song. "As I walk through the valley of Narnia, Na Na Na Narnia."... lol That's all I remember of it.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

These were my favorite books growing up, I read them all very quickly and then over again. My best friend
and I use to Narnia games at an old semi abandoned house that had two stone lions in the front. I also gave the entire set my best friend's 11 year old, she loved them.

I decided to re-read the Magicians Nephew and then if I feel like it, maybe the whole series, maybe just a few...
I actually have 4 vintage paperbacks (actually the same ones I read back in the day, I am vintage too!) I got at yard sale a while back. I looked at them last night and one was the MN but I decided it was worth the six and change to read it on my Kindle.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

How did I not know that these were around in November? And how did I miss the cheaper price. (sigh)


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

I just want to take a second to apologize to a bunch of you for costing you yet more money by upping this thread and alerting you to these books' availability. 

I figure some of you are like me -- searched for C.S. Lewis, didn't find anything, and assumed they weren't available. I didn't even think of searching for "Narnia" until I saw someone else mention in passing that she had read the books on her Kindle and I thought, _Now how in the world did she do that?_


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My DD and 6yo grandson have been reading the Narnia books at night one chapter at a time. They left their copy of DTV of Prince Caspian at my house over Spring Break and now are reading it on her K2!  I have the complete set in paperback, but have the Kindle versions on my Wish List.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Plus, I love Lucy.


*The ever-famous TV show theme song begins playing*

Scene 1

Fade in to Lucy hiding in the kitchen. The door opens, and Ricky walks in.

RICKY: Lucy! You got a lotta 'splainin' to do!

LUCY: Waaaaaaaahhhh!

---------

Oops, wrong Lucy.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------

